# Riding 6-27



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Still wet out there...just beating on the brutes as usual 

We got pretty deep a few times, both of us almost sucked it in the snorkels...but almost doesn't count! My bike is still running good

Still wet out there...just beating on the brutes as usual 

We got pretty deep a few times, both of us almost sucked it in the snorkels...but almost doesn't count! My bike is still running good
[ame=http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2009_0627%20Humps%20with%20Kevin/?action=view&current=P6272328.flv]







[/ame]





































Holey lands style









































































Me letting her eat


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice nice love the close up shots


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that looks like an awesome place to play, minus the lack of shade


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice action shots!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

now that minivan needs a lift and some Laws :rockn: hahahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice Pics!


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice pics. Where were you riding?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome place to ride. Good pics:rockn:


----------

